# Feeder/Stocker calf prices making me as giddy as a school girl!!!



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

The first fall stocker calf sale of the year was last week. (just one more way to remind me that summer is over) prices for 400-499lb bull/steers sold for $1.79 per lb. This is the best pricing that I have seen since I ventured out on my own in 2003!! I can remember losing money year after year (which makes you learn from your mistakes quickly!), but then things changed some, and started to look better last fall. Promising price improvements, (that I assumed were only temporary have lingered). I am very happy (even proud) for starting and building a farm on my own (and the wife!!) in such a terrible market to have it turn around and not bottom out even more. It was an ideal time to buy brood cows, and over time I bought some better bred, "type-ie" cows, that would show every spring and fall why you spend more money on well bred stock, bigger calves = more $$.
I am very fortunate to have a good job, a great wife, and the ability to do what I want with my life. My father's farm is 500 miles away, but he still is quite happy to come up when he can and help. He is past the point of making the drive in one day, but he still comes.
LIFE IS GOOD!
I've been farming for 25 years (I am 31) although the early years were limited to stone picking and other "fun" jobs like that, on my own for since '03, through the BSE crisis that broke the will of so many, (not by skill,experience or talent) but by luck and the will of God and man.
And to clarify, on my own sure tallotalot of help and support from some of the most generous friends neighborsours a person could ever hope for!!! ...but you know what I meant.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

It's about time you stock cow guys make some good $.

BUT,I don't understand why the feeders are that high.It doesn't pencil out to buy them to feed out.The only way there will be a profit on the fats if the fat cattle price goes higher.With current price of feed and what I can hedge cattle at I'm looking at $50-150 loss per hd.

My cattle barns may be empty this winter:confused:

The market here;

http://www.sfrlinc.com/site/index.php?id=3


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

I was actually quite worried about that phenomenon, backgrounders and feedlots tend to shy away from buying calves when corn is selling in the $7 range. I agree with what you are saying, I am just happy that at least right now, there is less supply than the demand is calling for.
I think these packers that pocket big profits on our backs need to be reigned in. There is money to be made in this industry, but I do not think the packers need all of it.


----------

